# The Apple iPhone and iPod Problem Thread!



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Iphone 4G 4.2 software

In two weeks owning the car I have had it not sync up with the car 3 times. 

The first time it froze while talking to the device and then displayed a blank page where the ipod should have been and then after work it was fine. 

Next time the ipod would recognize the car as far as charging but the radio would not see it, when you searched through sources it would not even show up. 

The third issue ive had is with titles vanishing. For example i bring up a list of podcasts and then as im searching the names turn into all ......


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

I've never had the Play/Pause Button issue. However, I need to install 4.3 tomorrow. Hopefully it won't affect anything.

I've had the iPhone not connect a couple of times (noticed that another application was using audio on the device). So I unplugged the phone. Opened iTunes and reconnected fine.


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll check on 4.3 stuff today. The "device not supported" pop up shouldn't really be a worry to you. The same thing happens on a dock that I have and no functions are lost. It's a fairly common thing to see but doesn't necessarily mean much.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

bojangles said:


> - Intermittent: Bluetooth connects to the car. Receive incoming call. Answer using button on steering wheel or radio. Cannot hear anything. Bluetooth fails and disconnects. Bluetooth resyncs and the users on both ends can hear each other.
> - Intermittent: Bluetooth connects to the car. Press voice command button on steering wheel. "Bluetooth". "Voice". "Dial ______". The iPhone does not appear to pick up the command "Dial ______". Slide to cancel on iPhone. Cancel on steering wheel. Bluetooth communication is lost.
> - Intermittent: Bluetooth connects to the car. Press voice command button on steering wheel. "Bluetooth". "Voice". "Dial ______". iPhone successfully dials number. Cannot hear anything. Bluetooth fails and disconnects. Bluetooth resyncs and the users on both ends can hear each other.



In my experience, the above problems happen when you have an existing bluetooth headset *and* that headset is turned on and connected to your phone at the same time as the Cruze. Remembering to shut off my bluetooth headset when I'm the car solves this problem, and the iPhone reliably sticks with the bluetooth connection to the car's audio system.

I would say this is more an issue with the iPhone, not so much the Cruze. The iPhone's bluetooth has a tendency to get confused easily when more than one device is paired and connected.



chad473 said:


> I'll check on 4.3 stuff today. The "device not supported" pop up shouldn't really be a worry to you. The same thing happens on a dock that I have and no functions are lost. It's a fairly common thing to see but doesn't necessarily mean much.


chad473's right about this. The warning message basically means that GM didn't pay Apple extra to have a chip put in the audio system to "certify" it as "optimized" for the iPhone. If you dismiss the message, it'll work fine.


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

I have the Ipod Touch G3. I've had trouble with it in my Cruze since day one. It was a flip of a coin whether it would work or not. One time it would work fine, the next it would say "no supported data found". The same problem has come up with the Traverse as well. 
My dealership actually changed the USB port, thinking it was a faulty port. The same thing kept happening. They also tried updating the software to the car as well. I ended up spending $10 on an 8G memory stick and loaded all my music onto that. I plugged it into my USB port and it worked like a charm. I only take the stick out to add more music to it. It's worked 100% for the last 2 months. And you can still use all the stereo controls to skip songs, etc. It's a cheap fix that works!


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll adopt the formatting you are presenting as in your initial post. As I mentioned in a thread I started:

i*Phone 3GS (FW 4.2.1)*

- iPhone not optimized for this device message.
- INTERMITTENT: After connecting iPhone to USB port, although radio is set to play all songs on Random Shuffle, starts to play songs alphabetically. Must toggle radio's Play Random function off/on to reinitialize.
- While iPhone is connected by cable to USB (playing music), and paired via Bluetooth for phone functions, pressing the Phone button on steering wheel no longer initializes Bluetooth feature. Function is now mapped to "Scan Previous Outgoing calls". However, can still be used to answer any incoming calls.


----------



## Orange (Mar 6, 2011)

JoeCruze said:


> I'll adopt the formatting you are presenting as in your initial post. As I mentioned in a thread I started:
> 
> i*Phone 3GS (FW 4.2.1)*
> 
> ...


I am experiencing the same thing with iPhone 4 4.2.1, where the songs play alphabetically rather than random, and requires me to toggle random off then on, on the car, to get music to play at random. 

We need to know 1: if the iPhone itself is set with random ON, or OFF (before being connected to car), does it make a difference?


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

*UPDATE 03/15/11*

Looks like I'm having issues with Play/Pause on my radio.

*iPhone 4 (4.3 FW):*
- Pressing Play/Pause on the radio does not pause or play the music
- "iPhone not optimized for this device"

*iPhone 4 (4.2 FW):*
- Pressing Play/Pause on the radio does not pause or play the music
- "iPhone not optimized for this device"
- Intermittent: Bluetooth connects to the car. Receive incoming call. Answer using button on steering wheel or radio. Cannot hear anything. Bluetooth fails and disconnects. Bluetooth resyncs and the users on both ends can hear each other.
- Intermittent: Bluetooth connects to the car. Press voice command button on steering wheel. "Bluetooth". "Voice". "Dial ______". The iPhone does not appear to pick up the command "Dial ______". Slide to cancel on iPhone. Cancel on steering wheel. Bluetooth communication is lost.
- Intermittent: Bluetooth connects to the car. Press voice command button on steering wheel. "Bluetooth". "Voice". "Dial ______". iPhone successfully dials number. Cannot hear anything. Bluetooth fails and disconnects. Bluetooth resyncs and the users on both ends can hear each other.
*- INTERMITTENT: After connecting iPhone to USB port, although radio is set to play all songs on Random Shuffle, starts to play songs alphabetically. Must toggle radio's Play Random function off/on to reinitialize.
- While iPhone is connected by cable to USB (playing music), and paired via Bluetooth for phone functions, pressing the Phone button on steering wheel no longer initializes Bluetooth feature. Function is now mapped to "Scan Previous Outgoing calls". However, can still be used to answer any incoming calls.*

*iPod Nano 3G:*
- Pressing Play/Pause on the radio does not pause or play the music

*USB Sticks*

*Kingston Data Traveler G3:
- Pressing Play/Pause on the radio does not pause or play the music*


----------



## trixiee03 (Mar 5, 2011)

*NEED hELP!*

I just set up my iPhone 4 on my cruze. When my phone rings, the caller's name appears on my radio dash. I was just curious, if i answer it by using bluetooth...does it take away minutes from my OnStar Plan?? My dad tried out the $10 = 60mins. plan thats why.


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

trixiee03 said:


> I just set up my iPhone 4 on my cruze. When my phone rings, the caller's name appears on my radio dash. I was just curious, if i answer it by using bluetooth...does it take away minutes from my OnStar Plan?? My dad tried out the $10 = 60mins. plan thats why.


No it doesnt have anything to do with the onstar.


----------



## jjordy57 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a 4th Gen Itouch, 64gb. The system recognizes my ipods name but no files are avail in the search.

Do you think there is a software limitation of 1000 songs or something ?

I have over 40 gigs of music on it , over 5000 songs.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

trixiee03 said:


> I just set up my iPhone 4 on my cruze. When my phone rings, the caller's name appears on my radio dash. I was just curious, if i answer it by using bluetooth...does it take away minutes from my OnStar Plan?? My dad tried out the $10 = 60mins. plan thats why.


No bluetooth has nothing to do with onstar calling. You can use bluetooth even if you dont pay for onstar


----------



## tlsoftballchick (Mar 22, 2011)

I just bought my Cruze Saturday. Its perfect except im having feedback issues when i have my ipod connected. Its an ipod touch 2nd gen. The speakers will just randomly start cracking and wont stop. So ive been forced to stop listening to my ipod. Any suggestions?


----------



## Drew1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

tlsoftballchick said:


> I just bought my Cruze Saturday. Its perfect except im having feedback issues when i have my ipod connected. Its an ipod touch 2nd gen. The speakers will just randomly start cracking and wont stop. So ive been forced to stop listening to my ipod. Any suggestions?


Try to do restore on the ipod at home, I got an aftermarket and system on my car and after I did restore on my ipod touch 64gb it works fine now. it also might fix other issues that other people are having.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Here is a trick i discovered the other day. My iphone 4 would not show up on the stereo, it made the connect beep and started charging but was not in the list of available sources.

I disconnected my phone, went to ipod mode started to play the podcast i wanted to listen to and plugged the cable back in and it magically found it..


----------



## jjordy57 (Mar 16, 2011)

Drew1985 said:


> Try to do restore on the ipod at home, I got an aftermarket and system on my car and after I did restore on my ipod touch 64gb it works fine now. it also might fix other issues that other people are having.


I've used limerain to jailbreak my ipod. Could this be part of the problem?


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

iPhone 3 version 4.2.1

All was fine until yesterday.. I plugged in my iPhone and could barely hear the music. I unplugged it, checked the volume on the device, it was right up. Tried again, same thing. Plugged in my iPod Nano 5th gen, no problem.

Is there an auxillary/iPod volume control in the vehicle? I looked at the manual briefly, but didn't see anything..


----------



## Drew1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

luv2cruze said:


> iPhone 3 version 4.2.1
> 
> All was fine until yesterday.. I plugged in my iPhone and could barely hear the music. I unplugged it, checked the volume on the device, it was right up. Tried again, same thing. Plugged in my iPod Nano 5th gen, no problem.
> 
> Is there an auxillary/iPod volume control in the vehicle? I looked at the manual briefly, but didn't see anything..


Again I would say try to do restore when you hook up your iphone/ipod to your computer, it should work. or try to select a song first then hook it up.


----------



## klchiew (Jan 15, 2011)

*iphone 3GS issue*

This is definitely a bug:
- Connecting iphone 3GS 16GB (firmware 4.3.1) through USB
- Paired bluetooth to vehicle

Whenever there is incoming traffic warning from XM radio, a tone will sound and a pop up will display on the nav screen. When in USB mode for iphone, whatever is playing is muted, but XM traffic/tone never displays. After the "supposed" prompt, the iphone never resumes playing the song, just remain muted. Pressing mute on the steering wheel button and unmute doesn't work.

Had to eject the iphone and connect again...


----------



## DiscoPanda (Mar 28, 2011)

I have an older iPod Nano. I do believe it's the first gen and this isn't a huge problem but I noticed if I leave it plugged in and come back in the car, lets say from grocery shopping or something along those lines, it will have a scratchy background noise until I unplug it and plug it back in. Anyone else having the same problem?

It could very well be my iPod since it's so old @[email protected] but it just seems odd it only happens after I get back into the vehicle after being out of it for a short time.


----------



## Drew1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

DiscoPanda said:


> I have an older iPod Nano. I do believe it's the first gen and this isn't a huge problem but I noticed if I leave it plugged in and come back in the car, lets say from grocery shopping or something along those lines, it will have a scratchy background noise until I unplug it and plug it back in. Anyone else having the same problem?
> 
> It could very well be my iPod since it's so old @[email protected] but it just seems odd it only happens after I get back into the vehicle after being out of it for a short time.


hmm, is the plug clean? again maybe doa ipod restore on itunes, since it was working before, and see what that does, or sometimes it might be if the cord is twisted etc.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Drew1985 said:


> hmm, is the plug clean? again maybe doa ipod restore on itunes, since it was working before, and see what that does, or sometimes it might be if the cord is twisted etc.


Nope this happens to many people. Sometimes a firmware update will help with this issue but mainly I think it's the radio's fault for this one. And usually people with older Apple devices have the latest firmware. Sometimes a hard reset of the iPod will help it for a while.

But it's not just Apple devices having that problem. I had it happen to my USB key as well. The radio needs an update for this.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

UPDATE (April 1):

I took my car in one last time to check the Play/Pause functionality. The electronics guys did something to make it work when I picked it up. I dropped off the loaner car and went back to my car to test it again and what do you know, IT DOESN'T WORK.

So I plugged in my USB thumbdrive and when it started playing music, I press Play/Pause to see if it would work, AND IT DID. So, a few time pressing it, and I'm happy that it's there. I unplug my thumbdrive, and plug in my iPhone, and NOW IT WORKS.

Opened and closed the door a few times to see if a radio shutdown would cause it to go away, but it didn't. So I leave the car shut off for a while (after a door open/close) and tried it again. PLAY/PAUSE DOESN'T WORK.

So I think after a certain time period there is a hard radio shutdown (powers down completely), and when it's powered up, it doesn't know how to sync to the iPhone. I believe that the USB thumbdrive initializes the USB drivers in the radio correctly, and then I can use the iPhone on the radio with full features.

What do you think of my theory? Is this a radio issue or an iPhone issue?


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

iphone 4 (fw 4.3)

sometimes when skipping tracks with the wheel control, the next track will start a few seconds or minutes into the track already. a minor annoyance, but something I've seen with a bit of frequency.


----------



## Drew1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have an aftermarket radio and I have a touch which is basically an iphone, and it works well. but I don't have the cruze yet, and I tested my ipod in a cruze. and it worked well. again what I did when I got this crackle in when I used the touch after a few days I had the new stereo in usb mode, I used ipod restore which is an option in itunes. 



bojangles said:


> UPDATE (April 1):
> 
> I took my car in one last time to check the Play/Pause functionality. The electronics guys did something to make it work when I picked it up. I dropped off the loaner car and went back to my car to test it again and what do you know, IT DOESN'T WORK.
> 
> ...


----------



## JMac202 (Apr 9, 2011)

My iPod touch (4th Gen) works just fine. Can control it from the steering wheel or the dash. Just like I can with my aftermarket stereo in my Jeep.


----------



## Joseip (Mar 29, 2011)

I have the Iphone 3GS, and use my Ipod Touch 64G. So far after constant use, I do not have those issues. I have a 100mile commute each day and use my phone ALOT!!! The ride home I use the Ipod as my Music/Book/Podcast disk drive. I have not experinced the issues
described. I have both units plugged up to Itunes each weekend and accept the latest software downloads. So far no issues.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i had my ipod connect in the usb and is worked perfectly fine for the first 4 days i had the cruze. After that it said my ipod does not work with the cruze? did anyone else have this problem yet?


----------



## jjordy57 (Mar 16, 2011)

Joseip said:


> I have the Iphone 3GS, and use my Ipod Touch 64G. So far after constant use, I do not have those issues. I have a 100mile commute each day and use my phone ALOT!!! The ride home I use the Ipod as my Music/Book/Podcast disk drive. I have not experinced the issues
> described. I have both units plugged up to Itunes each weekend and accept the latest software downloads. So far no issues.


Do you Ipod touch 64 gig users have any video content on your ipods ? The message i get is " no compatible data found "

I have 10gigs of video on my ipod. I wonder if that is the prob. Plus i have tons of games, and my ipod is Jailbroken. ??


----------



## Cruzin mando (Apr 19, 2011)

iPod touch 2G play puase does not play or pause


----------



## Cruzin mando (Apr 19, 2011)

jjordy57 said:


> Do you Ipod touch 64 gig users have any video content on your ipods ? The message i get is " no compatible data found "
> 
> I have 10gigs of video on my ipod. I wonder if that is the prob. Plus i have tons of games, and my ipod is Jailbroken. ??


 
I have vids and minde is jailbroken but no issues with "no compatible data" message but i cant push play or pause on the steering wheel


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

got my ipod back in 05 i think, maybe o6.
the play pause doesnt work. everything else is flawless.


----------



## tim18t (May 15, 2011)

I have an older 32gb ipod video and I have yet to ever get it to work with the USB. Why offer a connectivity package that doesn't apply to the most commonly used audio source.


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

There may or may not be some technical bulletin that details replace/reprogramming some unit to fix the play/pause issue.

Will see if mine works after I get it back from its recall trip.


----------



## Djimbe (May 26, 2011)

Hi, i'm new on this forum, i just bought my Chevy Cruze Eco with the high end Pioneer sound system yesterday. When i plug my iPhone 4 or my iPod Classic 80GB, everything works fine, the names are displayed correctly and i can browse all songs. There is only 2 problems, there is a glitch in the sound, randomly, not very noticable to everyone but i can hear it clearly, i never heard any glitch in 5 years in my jetta with a Grom Audio aftermarket cd changer emulator that controlled my iPod. I noticed it about 10 times in an hour in the Cruze. The second problem is that this morning, the iPod suddendly disapeared from the sound system and the sound system went automatically on FM radio, i needed to disconnect the USB and reconnect it, everything went back to normal in a matter of seconds but the sound glitch is still there. I also noticed this glitch on my iPhone 4 but i will never use it for music because i have my iPod Classic 80GB. The play/Pause button does not work with both iPod/iPhone. Does anybody have this issue? Does anybody knows if there is a firmware update for the sound system? Does anybody have the High-end 9 speakers Pioneer Soud system upgrade? Which type of USB cable do you use, i use a Startech USBIPODMM1NL cable. Thanks


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

Djimbe said:


> Hi, i'm new on this forum, i just bought my Chevy Cruze Eco with the high end Pioneer sound system yesterday. When i plug my iPhone 4 or my iPod Classic 80GB, everything works fine, the names are displayed correctly and i can browse all songs. There is onbly 2 problems, there is a glitch in the sound, randomly, not very noticable but i can hear it, i never heard any glitch in 5 years in my jetta with a Grom Audio aftermarket cd changer emulator that controlled my iPod. I noticed it about 10 times in an hour in the Cruze. The second problem is that this morning, the iPod suddendly disapeared from the sound system and the sound system went automatically on FM radio, i needed to diconnect the USB and reconnect it, everything went back to normal in a matter of seconds but the sound glitch is still there. I also noticed this glitch on my iPhone 4 but i will never use it for music because i have my iPod Classic 80GB. Does anybody have this issue? Thanks


Haven't had any of the issues you listed with my iPhone4, just the play/pause not working.


----------



## Djimbe (May 26, 2011)

Thor1182 said:


> Haven't had any of the issues you listed with my iPhone4, just the play/pause not working.


Do you have the 9 speakers high-end Pioneer sound system? what is the lenght of your iPod cable? Mine is 1ft long


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

Djimbe said:


> Do you have the 9 speakers high-end Pioneer sound system? what is the lenght of your iPod cable? Mine is 1ft long



-Yes I have the 9 speaker Pioneer system
-I have a standard apple cable that came with one of my i-Devices. I can't remember if its one of the old ones that have the release buttons on the connector plug, or the new slim profile ones.


----------



## Djimbe (May 26, 2011)

Thor1182 said:


> -Yes I have the 9 speaker Pioneer system
> -I have a standard apple cable that came with one of my i-Devices. I can't remember if its one of the old ones that have the release buttons on the connector plug, or the new slim profile ones.


Thanks, i'll try with a longer original cable. Only to make sure, you never heard any clips or crack or buzz like a scratched compact disk? I'll also try to format and resync from the beginning my iPod (even if the iPhone makes the same problem) if the cable does not solve the issue.


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

Djimbe said:


> Thanks, i'll try with a longer original cable. Only to make sure, you never heard any clips or crack or buzz like a scratched compact disk? I'll also try to format and resync from the beginning my iPod (even if the iPhone makes the same problem) if the cable does not solve the issue.



On occasion I have heard some random noises, but they are not enough to "notice." Some of it could be the songs themselves. I know there is a set of songs encoded in a high bit rate that would on occasion give our 2010 Equinox small fits.


----------



## Djimbe (May 26, 2011)

By the way, the longer cable did not change anything. The disconnection problem reappeared earlier, while i was browsing, i was looking in a folder, ie.: The Smashing Pumpkins, it stucked and came back on the FM radio. A question, does your iPods are synchronized from a Mac or a Windows computer?


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

Windows


----------



## Djimbe (May 26, 2011)

Thor1182 said:


> Windows


Ok... Me too... Dosen't help at all... I think it's a conversation between you and me... Now... What is the bitrate of your mp3 (if it's mp3, maybe it's AAC)? Mine are for a big part, 320kbps encoded with windows media player... I dont Believe that this is the reason but before going to the place where i bought it, i need to confirm the problem is on my car only. Thanks. By the way i'm sorry for my approximate english, my primary language is french but i think that english courses did a good job...


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

man i am now having all kinds of issues with the ipod connectivity. they just all of the sudden cropped up.

granted i got my ipod in 06. should have a recent firmware update, but uncertain about that.

what it does, is while listenting to a complete playlist/album/artist i decide to swap artists/playlists. it will either not, or go to fm radio. and then NOT recognize my ipod. to the point where unplugging it and plugging it back in wont work. i have to turn off the ipod and turn it back on. this is really getting old. 

oh yeah and the play/pause doesnt work

ipod video version 1.3 (yeah i know its old.)


----------



## Djimbe (May 26, 2011)

Happy to hear you DEcruze, i have the same problem but i only wait and the iPod reappear by itself(glad it does that). Have you ever heard any glitch or skip or buzz or other sounds that aren't supposed to be in the song? This is my main problem. How long did that take for your bug to appear? Mine, it was the morning just after i bought the car, brand new.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

i have only had my car about 3 weeks. play pause never worked. its been about a week where the issue above popped up.


----------



## Djimbe (May 26, 2011)

and you never heard any glitch in the sound?


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

i have heard a little crackling, but i hear that on my ipod dock as well on the same tracks, so i always attibuted that to digital errors from the cd's i ripped.


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

Djimbe;26391What is the bitrate of your mp3 (if it's mp3 said:


> Its fine, as far as I am concerned my grammatical abilities are summed up by the following:
> "Lady I only speak two languages, English and Bad English" - 5th Element
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Djimbe (May 26, 2011)

Ok, thanks. Yesterday i brought my car to the dealer to get installed my OEM fog lights abd told them about this problem, the tested it but never heard my problem. There was a bulletin about this problem. Stating static sound in ipod connectivity so the did the firmware update, sorry to tell you that the play pause button dosen't work better. I doubt that my problem is solve but i will be sure in a day or 2. Now, the iPod icon in the display got a rectangle (not supposed to be there) and i had another problem. When the car is off, the key not in the contact switch, when i press power on the radio, the screen lights up but nothing is displayed or any sound is emitted. Can you use the radio when the key is not in the contact? I'm Sure it did befire the firmware flash. By the way, the fogs look amazing, cant wait to try those in the night!


----------



## Gnarbiscuit (Jul 5, 2011)

I just bought my 2011 Cruze LT about 3 weeks ago. I love the car, but the iPod connectivity is a joke. 

I have an iPhone 3GS (16GB) with the latest firmware (4.3.3) and it's been hit and miss. Mostly miss and there's almost always the "This accessory is not supported" message on my phone. When connected via USB and scrolling through the radio to select Artist -> Album -> Song, sometimes when I select the album it will freeze for a couple seconds and exit back to AM/FM/XM radio and lose its place in the menu. It's kind of intermittent and seems to happen more likely on certain artists. I can't find any discerning details like symbols or anything in the names. Just certain ones. It will also sometimes pick the wrong album (usually if I select the bottom album in the list, it goes to the top one). 
I had the static problem once but haven't been able to get it to happen again. Play/Pause have never worked with the iPhone connected.

I took it to the dealer and they said there was no software update available or anything they could do. The tech told me to use a USB flash drive instead. I called bullshit on how this "iPod Connectivity Package" doesn't guarantee it works with iPods. They still said there was nothing they could do and I should upgrade my phone. I told them I'm still under the 2 year contract from when this one came out and they still sell the **** phone.

Now as of recently I've been having problems with the caller ID on the Bluetooth only showing "Unknown" as the caller's name until I answer it and then the name shows up on the display. It still shows up fine on the phone itself while it's ringing, but I'd rather not have to pull the phone out to look. 

Does anyone know of any fixes or workarounds for these problems? 
Thanks!


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Gnarbiscuit said:


> I just bought my 2011 Cruze LT about 3 weeks ago. I love the car, but the iPod connectivity is a joke.
> 
> I have an iPhone 3GS (16GB) with the latest firmware (4.3.3) and it's been hit and miss. Mostly miss and there's almost always the "This accessory is not supported" message on my phone. When connected via USB and scrolling through the radio to select Artist -> Album -> Song, sometimes when I select the album it will freeze for a couple seconds and exit back to AM/FM/XM radio and lose its place in the menu. It's kind of intermittent and seems to happen more likely on certain artists. I can't find any discerning details like symbols or anything in the names. Just certain ones. It will also sometimes pick the wrong album (usually if I select the bottom album in the list, it goes to the top one).
> I had the static problem once but haven't been able to get it to happen again. Play/Pause have never worked with the iPhone connected.
> ...


Welcome to my exact same world man. They've replaced my radio, USB ports, etc. Nothing will fix it. I want to go to the dealer to complain. It is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

If I had to guess, I'd say the majority of the issues described on here are issues with the iPods/iPhones, not with the car's system. You guys might have more luck talking to somebody at Apple rather than talking to your dealer.

For example, the iPhone 3G and 3GS are both notorious for having problems with the iOS4 software (I know from personal experience... my 3GS has been way buggy and ultra slow since I upgraded to iOS4... I don't have a Cruze yet, so I don't know if I'd have connectivity issues or not though.) Gnarbiscuit, I'd bet anything that most, if not all, of your issues are because you've got the iOS4 software on your phone. The best I can suggest is downgrading back to 3.1.3 and seeing if any of your issues get fixed.

I haven't done this myself, but here's an article on how to downgrade... seems like a good article, but proceed at your own risk... haha. Downgrading to 3.1.3

If you'd rather not downgrade, this thread from the Apple support forum had some potential alternative fixes. Apple Support

Hope this helps!


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

I wonder if chevy accounted for the voltage change of the newer devices. 

I have one of these I'll give a try and let you guys know. 
Amazon.com: Scosche passPORT Charging Adapter for iPod & iPhone (Black): Electronics


----------



## Gnarbiscuit (Jul 5, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say the majority of the issues described on here are issues with the iPods/iPhones, not with the car's system. You guys might have more luck talking to somebody at Apple rather than talking to your dealer.
> 
> For example, the iPhone 3G and 3GS are both notorious for having problems with the iOS4 software (I know from personal experience... my 3GS has been way buggy and ultra slow since I upgraded to iOS4... I don't have a Cruze yet, so I don't know if I'd have connectivity issues or not though.) Gnarbiscuit, I'd bet anything that most, if not all, of your issues are because you've got the iOS4 software on your phone. The best I can suggest is downgrading back to 3.1.3 and seeing if any of your issues get fixed.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions. I think I'm going to try downgrading to see what actually happens. I'll try my iPad as well today (latest iOS) and see how that goes.

I used to have an aftermarket radio in my old car with iPod support on the box. iPod/iPhone Certified to be exact. From what I read online, there's a voltage regulator in the iPod cable and special software from Apple to meet their quality requirements and have everything guaranteed to work. It sounds like GM is too cheap to pay licensing to have it all certified.


----------



## zenaloha (Jun 20, 2011)

*iPod Nano 3G:*
- Pressing Play/Pause on the radio does not pause or play the music

Plus these issues already detailed throughout this thread:
- Infotainment system screen will freeze and function will jump to FM stereo while searching for an artist or song on the iPod (through the stereo controls of course).
- Intermittent scratching sounds during songs (like CD skips).

New issues I don't believe have been detailed yet:
- Occasional loud static completely obscuring the music. (Unplugging the iPod cable and plugging it right back in will solve this, but I haven't been able to determine an easily identifiable cause yet)
- Rewind and fast-forward will work for a few seconds and then skip to the previous or next song/podcast instead of continuing to rewind or fast-forward. (This function is so inconsistent that it's pretty much unusable in my Cruze)
- My personal favorite. Podcasts are displayed as a playlist in alphabetical order rather than ordered chronologically. (Not sure if there's something I can do in iTunes or a setting on the iPod nano 3rd gen to fix this, but it's super annoying to listen to podcasts out of order, especially when it's an informational/educational podcast that builds on information from the last podcast!)


All issues are with an iPod nano 3rd generation and it's original Apple connection cable.

Anyone heard of any aftermarket head units for the Cruze that would offer iPod connectivity, Bluetooth, navigation, and sync with the steering wheel controls? I'm getting the picture that Chevy likely won't be fixing these issues and we may need to look to an outside source if we want true iPod connectivity in the Cruze. Sad since I love just about everything else about the car...


----------



## pvthudson01 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a Iphone 4 and now my 2011 Cruze wont even recognize the Iphone when I plug it in. It charges but wont even sync anymore. Lame



zenaloha said:


> *iPod Nano 3G:*
> - Pressing Play/Pause on the radio does not pause or play the music
> 
> Plus these issues already detailed throughout this thread:
> ...


----------



## pvthudson01 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have the same issues as the post above. Now my Iphone 4 is not even found by the car but it has always been flaky in terms of Ipod connectivity.

Sometimes the songs are blank, sometimes the ipod kicks me back to the radio and all that. Tried a new cord and still nothing.

Lame


----------



## pvthudson01 (Apr 23, 2012)

Just a heads up. I had to totally restart my IPHONE as it would not sync at home either. It was like it was caught in a loop or something. Once I did the computer at home picked it up again and so did my 2011 Cruze.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

pvthudson01 said:


> Just a heads up. I had to totally restart my IPHONE as it would not sync at home either. It was like it was caught in a loop or something. Once I did the computer at home picked it up again and so did my 2011 Cruze.




pvthudson01,
I am happy that you were able to get your iPhone working in your Cruze! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

IPod Nano 6th Gen - works perfect in my 2011 Cruze ECO and also in my wifes 2012 Honda CR-V LX AWD.


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

zenaloha said:


> - Rewind and fast-forward will work for a few seconds and then skip to the previous or next song/podcast instead of continuing to rewind or fast-forward. (This function is so inconsistent that it's pretty much unusable in my Cruze)


This is absolutely the most annoying thing in the world. I'm listening to a podcast, miss something and CANNOT rewind to try to listen to it. The rewind will work for a few seconds as described, then skip to the previous track. If you try to advance to the track you were just on, it starts back up where you left off. I cannot even figure out how to restart an individual podcast. You can only go forward or back through the list, not within the actual track. Ugh. Super suck.

This is on an iphone 4. With my ipod hooked up (5 years old?) the rewind/fast forward works fine so this seems to be a problem with the iphone.

-Also, quite often the phone doesn't show up on the device list.
-Will not recognize the command "Bluetooth, voice, dial __________"
-Up until last week it recognized "dial XXX-XXX-XXXX" but now the dial command sends me to the HELP folder.
-Super annoying that the phone doesn't start up where I left off in the track list when I hook it back up in the car. It always starts on the first alphabetical track on the phone.
-the display on the car will show "Indexing track list" but will be stuck on that until I shut the car off and restart. This will stay on the display my entire commute sometimes which is ~25 min.
-Caller shows as "unknown" while incoming.

-ipod will also not recognize for about 10 minutes sometimes.


For what it's worth, I'm coming from an Android phone and never had any issues with phone connectivity on that device. But it seems the iphone interface is a turd. I hate this phone.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I've never had any major problems with Bluetooth and my iPhone. I've only had the car not recognize my iPhone once in the last year and a restart of the phone fixed that. I do hate the fact that the play/pause button has no function when listening to the iPod. I just think the software for the radio is not as good as it could be.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I just got my IPod Touch yesterday and trying to set it up with a Pandora download since it is WiFi. I downloaded Pandora on the IPod and can play at home but lose the connections when I leave my area/house. Any suggestions about setting up? 



4piecekit said:


> I've never had any major problems with Bluetooth and my iPhone. I've only had the car not recognize my iPhone once in the last year and a restart of the phone fixed that. I do hate the fact that the play/pause button has no function when listening to the iPod. I just think the software for the radio is not as good as it could be.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

You won't be able to stream Pandora on the Touch unless you have some sort of cellular hotspot in your car, such as the Mifi Mobile Hotspot from Verizon.


----------



## rizard2012 (Apr 10, 2012)

I've had my 2012 Cruze for about four weeks now and have noticed some minor issues with the audio system. I've got the touch nav system, if that makes a difference. It will occasionally go to FM radio when searching for the next track on my iPod or iPhone. The screen will indicate it's switched to FM, but it'll change right back to iPod fast enough that I don't hear any FM audio.

Just today, I started having problems with iPod connectivity. I was listening to my iPod and then pressed the dash play/pause button. The system lost connection to the device, so I just switched to XM instead. When I stopped to troubleshoot the problem, I first unplugged my iPod and plugged it back in. The system recognized it, but then would not allow me to listen to anything other than FM radio. Even if I tried to switch to XM, it wouldn't go. However, after unplugging the iPod again, after about a minute, the system would let me listen to XM once more. Very strange...

Based on a previous post, I did a full reset of both my iPhone 4 and iPod video -- it fixed the problem! Both devices can connect now, and the Cruze's system seems much more stable.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I've had all of these problems too and still continue to do so. Seeing as how you're having the same problems in a 2012 leads me to believe that GM is blind to all of the problems that plagued the 2011 stereo software. I guess I shouldn't hold out hope that some sort of update would be sent to dealerships to correct any of these issues.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

rizard2012 said:


> I've had my 2012 Cruze for about four weeks now and have noticed some minor issues with the audio system. I've got the touch nav system, if that makes a difference. It will occasionally go to FM radio when searching for the next track on my iPod or iPhone. The screen will indicate it's switched to FM, but it'll change right back to iPod fast enough that I don't hear any FM audio.
> 
> Just today, I started having problems with iPod connectivity. I was listening to my iPod and then pressed the dash play/pause button. The system lost connection to the device, so I just switched to XM instead. When I stopped to troubleshoot the problem, I first unplugged my iPod and plugged it back in. The system recognized it, but then would not allow me to listen to anything other than FM radio. Even if I tried to switch to XM, it wouldn't go. However, after unplugging the iPod again, after about a minute, the system would let me listen to XM once more. Very strange...
> 
> Based on a previous post, I did a full reset of both my iPhone 4 and iPod video -- it fixed the problem! Both devices can connect now, and the Cruze's system seems much more stable.


When I updated my Ipod touch 4g to the latest IOS, all my connection issues with the Cruze disappeared.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I guess I asked the wrong question. I know I won't be able to keep the WiFi going in my car. If I wanted to do that I would buy a Smart phone/data plan. I am new to the I Pod Touch and I saw something about setting up the Touch with a Pandora Download. I will Google search some more for I Pod Setup. Thanks



Patman said:


> I just got my IPod Touch yesterday and trying to set it up with a Pandora download since it is WiFi. I downloaded Pandora on the IPod and can play at home but lose the connections when I leave my area/house. Any suggestions about setting up?


----------



## rizard2012 (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you mean via the Apple App Store? I've got a touch too, and have used Pandora on it. You just need to download it using the App Store app on your iPod touch. App Store - Pandora Radio



Patman said:


> I guess I asked the wrong question. I know I won't be able to keep the WiFi going in my car. If I wanted to do that I would buy a Smart phone/data plan. I am new to the I Pod Touch and I saw something about setting up the Touch with a Pandora Download. I will Google search some more for I Pod Setup. Thanks


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

I forgot that now if I try to make a call it doesn't automatically go through the car like it used to. Now the phone shows 3 options of car, phone, or speaker. I feel like this may have been some setting I changed but have no idea what it may be.


----------



## lelizondo711 (Mar 1, 2012)

Iphone 4s
Firmware 5.1
-Static comes through atleast once everyday.
-Indexing takes long to load songs
-Bluetooth sync sometimes answers call through car and sometimes doesn't.
-Songs titles sometimes dont show.


----------



## kidcruze2011 (May 9, 2012)

*The Answer*

The reason the Pause /Play button does not work is in mid-2011 the Communication Interface Module was quietly upgraded to resolve this issue. My dealer spent all day with Tech Support at GM to resolve this. They swapped the module and now everything is working perfectly. Have your dealer change this module - it is separate from the radio - but will certainly be covered under warranty... Your welcome

R


----------



## bcts622 (Jun 13, 2013)

*iPod/iPhone USB issues*

Hi I'm new but I've been reading post since buying my Cruze about 3 months ago. Its a 2012 LTZ. Most of the time it works fine, I leave my iPod nano in there and can switch over and listen to it any time. But the last two times I tried to plug my iPhone 5 in I had problems. The first time the data came up on the screen but no music would play and then when I tried to replug my iPod it would not recognize it at all until I brought it in and restored it and then it hooked on and worked fine. Today I tried again but this time it did not recognize the phone or the iPod after. Not sure if this is a issue with the apple products or the Cruze USB port. What you y'all suggest??


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello bcts622 

I would suggest that you call our Infotainment Specialists. They should be able to assist you. Their number is 855-478-7767 and their hours of operation are 8:00am to 10:00pm EST Seven days a week . If you would rather one of the Customer Care Agents call them then just send us a message during the posted business hours and we would be happy to assist you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## smashlei9h (May 25, 2014)

iPhone 5S.. 

1) intermittent acknowledgement of device when connected
2) randomly assumes device has been unplugged 
3) incorrectly labels device by multiple incorrect names
4) won't show upcoming tracks in playlist


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

smashlei9h said:


> iPhone 5S..
> 
> 1) intermittent acknowledgement of device when connected
> 2) randomly assumes device has been unplugged
> ...


1)genuine apple cord and the wires of genuine apple cord aren't damaged by bending or being ran over by seat going back & forth? I have the original cord that came with the phone and after a few bends it is an accessory not supported by this devise. 
2)same for #1 as sometimes the cheap non apple cord is only intended to charge and not data transfer
3)not sure on that one
4)how big a playlist do you have? After 30 songs on my phone the playlist either didn't work or didn't show songs and I had to manually play them from the screen of the phone. 
5) kill all apps in background to include music ones. Pandora seems to hate starting off where it left off after a day has passed. 

Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## gn1962 (Mar 6, 2016)

The console area, where the radio and backup camera are housed, just goes out intermittently. All I keep hearing from the Chevy Dealer I leased my Cruz from is "It's a known software incompatibility issue between the IPhone OS and Chevy's Software". Really? A known issue? Any word on whether GM is actively searching for a solution? This is crazy!!!! Second time this happened the console area stayed lit with the car off (although a blank screen) for nearly 24 hours until the car was started again. My dealer is hesitant to let me know who is responsible i the battery drains.


----------

